#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται καθηγητής για σεμινάρια επισκευής έξυπνων τηλεφώνων/ταμπλετών

## c0ach

Ζητείται καθηγητής για αμειβόμενο σεμινάριο επισκευής έξυπνων τηλεφώνων και τάμπλετ. Παρακαλώ όσοι ενδιαφέρονται όπως απαντήσουν είτε εδώ, είτε στο kwstaspapadakis@gmail.com.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

